# blackwater extract



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

anyone try using blackwater extract? any way to make it last?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I tryed this product and i give it a







with no carbon,and used twice the amount,it only slightly tinted the water,and was gone in a few days,if anyone knows of a good brand to try,please share


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

make sure you dont have any carbon, otherwise it clears up in a day


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I've tried a bunch of brands of BW extract and they all seem to only dark the water temporarily, maybe for a week max if you have no carbon in your tank. I still use it because it still adds vitamins and nutrients into the water.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I've tried a bunch of brands of BW extract and they all seem to only dark the water temporarily, maybe for a week max if you have no carbon in your tank. I still use it because it still adds vitamins and nutrients into the water.


 Dont forgett it also messes up the PH.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Dont forgett it also messes up the PH.










what do you mean mess it up ? if anything it may bring it down very slightly,but did not mess it up,infact at twice the amount ,it did not change my ph at all.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is what I do. I have a 40 gallon tub with a emp400 running. I have some wood in there...dont know what kind though..this creates some really dark water for me. I use it when my tank needs topping between water changes and it really darkens the water. The water in this tub looks like rootbeer...it is that dark. I got this idea when I added the wood to the tub to make it sink and the water got so dark it was great. I dont really have room in my tanks for the wood so I just use the water...and then fill the tub back up when I do water changes.
This water will darken the water so much better than bwe ever has. I run a filter on the water because it you just let it sit it starts to smell and becomes stagnent....


----------

